# rent room/flat/studio



## my life (Mar 20, 2013)

hi 
i am looking to rent a room/flat/studio for two person as soon as possible in regensburg near catherdal krautermarket 2, 93047
please help me


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

Check Immobilien, Wohnungen und Häuser bei ImmobilienScout24 mieten, kaufen, inserieren or the likes.


----------



## my life (Mar 20, 2013)

thks for link but is there any local agency or any more links


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

other options are:
Immobilien Regensburg: Immobilie Regensburg kaufen, mieten
Immobilien Regensburg, Immobilien in Regensburg bei Immonet.de

this seems to be a local site:
Immobilien Regensburg - Startseite

and for rooms:
WG Zimmer Wohnungen Wohnungssuche WG Suche WG Wohnung vermieten WG Nachmieter Zwischenmiete : WG-Gesucht.de


----------



## my life (Mar 20, 2013)

my life said:


> thks for link but is there any local agency or any more links


thank very much


----------

